# Black and White Photography



## dmadam47 (Sep 2, 2020)

Ever since printing black and white photographs in my fathers darkroom it has fascinated me and now in the digital age it still does.
*"A photograph is usually looked at - seldom looked into."  Ansel Adams 
Black and White photography tricks us into to looking at the elements of the photograph
Its design, shades and tone without the distraction of color.
We look at not just the objects but inside them.*​


----------



## Lewkat (Sep 2, 2020)




----------



## dmadam47 (Sep 2, 2020)

Love the reflection.  Black and white portraits can be so much more dramatic.


----------



## dmadam47 (Sep 2, 2020)

My grand daughter several years ago...just became a teenager end of August.


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 2, 2020)

dmadam47 said:


> Ever since printing black and white photographs in my fathers darkroom it has fascinated me and now in the digital age it still does.
> *"A photograph is usually looked at - seldom looked into."  Ansel Adams
> Black and White photography tricks us into to looking at the elements of the photograph
> Its design, shades and tone without the distraction of color.
> We look at not just at the objects but inside them.*​


Were these taken by you dmadam47? ( welcome to the photo threads)...


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 2, 2020)

dmadam47 said:


> My grand daughter several years ago...just became a teenager end of August.


Lovely clear picture for about 10 years ago...black and white pictures are best for clarity


----------



## Ruth n Jersey (Sep 2, 2020)

My sister in law did a whole wall of family photos in black and white and it was stunning.  The detail was beautiful.


----------



## Gaer (Sep 2, 2020)

Always had a fascination with black and white photography!


----------



## dmadam47 (Sep 2, 2020)

hollydolly said:


> Were these taken by you dmadam47? ( welcome to the photo threads)...


These were taken on a RV (Caravan) trip from Las Vegas to Maine.  This was in the state or Wyoming.


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 2, 2020)

These are 2 of the few I've taken in B&W...the first is the lane leading to my house , and the 2nd the gate and ladder stile  in the field nearby


----------



## dmadam47 (Sep 2, 2020)

Great images and the perspective is great especially the first on!  Were were these and did  you take these!


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 2, 2020)

dmadam47 said:


> Great images and the perspective is great especially the first on!  Were were these and did  you take these!


Yes I took them, and they are both from here where I live  in the countryside 20 miles outside London


----------



## dmadam47 (Sep 2, 2020)

Good for you.  You do excellent, depth of field and perspective were spot on.  Black and White is a passion of mine and have been doing it on film in my fathers lab since I was twelve.


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 2, 2020)

dmadam47 said:


> Good for you.  You do excellent, depth of field and perspective were spot on.  Black and White is a passion of mine and have been doing it on film in my fathers lab since I was twelve.


Thank you for the compliment that's very kind.. if you look further into the photo forum here you'll find many photos  of mine and others, we post almost daily..almost all in colour tho' , ..some with our phones , some with our cameras.. and we also have a resident  pro Photographer @-Oy-


----------



## CinnamonSugar (Sep 2, 2020)

Roadside royalty in Michigan last summer


----------



## Lewkat (Sep 2, 2020)




----------



## -Oy- (Sep 3, 2020)

Nice thread. Here's one I took last week.

Fountains Abbey Cloisters.


----------



## Lewkat (Sep 3, 2020)

This is the Hindenburg coming in for a landing at Lakehurst, NJ a few seconds before she blew up.  I forget who took this photo.


----------



## drifter (Sep 3, 2020)

Deleted.


----------



## drifter (Sep 3, 2020)

Deleted.


----------



## drifter (Sep 3, 2020)

Dweleted


----------



## drifter (Sep 3, 2020)

Deleted.


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 4, 2020)

This is Minky, our recently departed  15 year old sweetheart rescue Staffie...she just adored people


----------



## dmadam47 (Sep 4, 2020)

-Oy- said:


> Nice thread. Here's one I took last week.
> 
> Fountains Abbey Cloisters.





Lewkat said:


> View attachment 120928


Snow capped trees and fences are a made for black and white!


----------



## Camper6 (Sep 4, 2020)

dmadam47 said:


> Ever since printing black and white photographs in my fathers darkroom it has fascinated me and now in the digital age it still does.
> *"A photograph is usually looked at - seldom looked into."  Ansel Adams
> Black and White photography tricks us into to looking at the elements of the photograph
> Its design, shades and tone without the distraction of color.
> We look at not just the objects but inside them.*​


I did a lot of darkroom work.  Looking at those photographs.  My guess.  Done with a large format camera, at least a 4  x 5.  Also a red filter was used to emphasize the clouds.  There's a lot of tricks that can be used in processing the film and printing  the photos.


----------



## dmadam47 (Sep 4, 2020)

OMG you have a wall hanger here!  Great perspective capped off with cross in the far window then the side windows throwing the nice muted light across the whole scene.  Excellent!


----------



## drifter (Sep 12, 2020)

A cute kid

but a little negative.


----------



## drifter (Sep 12, 2020)

I love close ups but my old lens don't work with these digital cameras.


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 13, 2020)

A very recent pic of my daughter..


----------



## -Oy- (Sep 13, 2020)

Looking out of Loughrigg Cave between Ambleside and Grasmere.


----------



## Treacle (Sep 13, 2020)

Great thread. Fantastic pictures. Really inspiring. ☺


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 14, 2020)

Another one of our family dogs.. Rodders.. over now at rainbow bridge


----------



## -Oy- (Sep 14, 2020)

hollydolly said:


> Another one of our family dogs.. Rodders.. over now at rainbow bridge



A fine looking hound and very well photogtaphed too!


----------



## -Oy- (Sep 14, 2020)

A3 Class 60103 Flying Scotsman at Summerseat on the East Lancs Railway.


----------



## dmadam47 (Sep 15, 2020)

drifter said:


> A cute kid
> View attachment 122368
> but a little negative.


And very high contrast!


----------



## dmadam47 (Sep 15, 2020)

hollydolly said:


> Another one of our family dogs.. Rodders.. over now at rainbow bridge


What a beautiful well poised animal!  Excellent


----------



## dmadam47 (Sep 15, 2020)

-Oy- said:


> A3 Class 60103 Flying Scotsman at Summerseat on the East Lancs Railway.


Beautiful image.  Brought back memories of riding them from Somerset West to Capetown, South Africa when I was a kid.


----------



## dmadam47 (Sep 15, 2020)

-Oy- said:


> Looking out of Loughrigg Cave between Ambleside and Grasmere.


Love the composition with the center leading the eye both with perspective and with tone.  Great work!


----------



## dmadam47 (Sep 15, 2020)

hollydolly said:


> A very recent pic of my daughter..


Nice looking lady and good image on your part, the tone works well with this.


----------



## dmadam47 (Sep 15, 2020)

drifter said:


> View attachment 122365
> I love close ups but my old lens don't work with these digital cameras.


Closeups brings one closer the reality of what someone is or what something is.


----------



## dmadam47 (Sep 16, 2020)

I saw this person on the River Walk Park in Waterville, Maine and was struck by the form.  I asked him before taking this image.  It was a full body shot but I thought the head and neck distracted from the form.


----------



## I'mnotdeadyet (Sep 16, 2020)

A row of doctor's offices in an abandoned psychiatric hospital:


----------



## -Oy- (Sep 16, 2020)

^^^^ Nice lines and shapes there


----------



## -Oy- (Sep 16, 2020)

Smock seller in St Ives, Cornwall.


----------



## I'mnotdeadyet (Sep 16, 2020)

Thank you.


----------



## drifter (Sep 17, 2020)

I keep my spare change in a bag or a jar.
I don't get out much so I don't get much change anymore
I deposited most of what I had but I did keep enough here to have a few coins in my 
jeans if I wanted, mostly quarters.


----------



## 56Boomer (Sep 17, 2020)

My Mom around 1965, Chicago, IL


----------



## -Oy- (Sep 17, 2020)

Little white cottage in Glencoe, Scotland.


----------



## peppermint (Sep 17, 2020)

Lewkat said:


> This is the Hindenburg coming in for a landing at Lakehurst, NJ a few seconds before she blew up.  I forget who took this photo.View attachment 121023View attachment 121023


I use to live around there...of course I wasn't there when this happened..


----------



## dmadam47 (Sep 17, 2020)

-Oy- said:


> Smock seller in St Ives, Cornwall.


Excellent! I l love the detail and subdued focus for the background, along with the off center main subject really make is.


----------



## dmadam47 (Sep 17, 2020)

I'mnotdeadyet said:


> A row of doctor's offices in an abandoned psychiatric hospital:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## -Oy- (Sep 17, 2020)

dmadam47 said:


> Excellent! I l love the detail and subdued focus for the background, along with the off center main subject really make is.



Thanks


----------



## I'mnotdeadyet (Sep 17, 2020)

-Oy- said:


> Little white cottage in Glencoe, Scotland.


The EXIF is stripped. Info?


----------



## I'mnotdeadyet (Sep 17, 2020)

Thanks!


----------



## -Oy- (Sep 18, 2020)

I'mnotdeadyet said:


> The EXIF is stripped. Info?



Fujifilm X-E2 and XF10-24mm F/4 R OIS
F/8 : 1/180" : ISO200


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 18, 2020)




----------



## I'mnotdeadyet (Sep 18, 2020)

-Oy- said:


> Fujifilm X-E2 and XF10-24mm F/4 R OIS
> F/8 : 1/180" : ISO200


Thanks. I love the wide zooms. I'm not a big prime guy as a rule, but I do have a few when I need the speed. My main walk-around lens is a 12-60. I shoot M-4/3 if you want a FF equivalence reference. I've been thinking about the Panasonic-Leica 10-25 f/1.7, not sure yet I want to bite.


----------



## -Oy- (Sep 18, 2020)

hollydolly said:


>


Really nice shot that


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 18, 2020)

Thank you folks for the likes on my pictures..very kind of you all


----------



## peppermint (Sep 18, 2020)

For some reason, when I saw your beautiful picture, I want some snow!!!


----------



## I'mnotdeadyet (Sep 18, 2020)




----------



## -Oy- (Sep 19, 2020)

The Grey Heron. Patience personified.


----------



## I'mnotdeadyet (Sep 21, 2020)

Made this on an early morning with the sun coming up through the fog. 




P1020721 by telecast, on Flickr


----------



## CinnamonSugar (Oct 9, 2020)

early morning coffee in Houston TX


----------



## Lewkat (Oct 10, 2020)

View attachment 127300View attachment 127300


----------



## Lewkat (Oct 10, 2020)




----------



## Tony Britton (Dec 13, 2020)

California Sea Lions 





Side-lighting helped me achieve the desired effect in this photograph.


----------



## Pinky (Dec 13, 2020)

Tony Britton said:


> California Sea Lions
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Superb photo, Tony .. also, welcome to the forum.


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Dec 17, 2020)

dmadam47 said:


> Ever since printing black and white photographs in my fathers darkroom it has fascinated me and now in the digital age it still does.
> *"A photograph is usually looked at - seldom looked into."  Ansel Adams
> Black and White photography tricks us into to looking at the elements of the photograph
> Its design, shades and tone without the distraction of color.
> We look at not just the objects but inside them.*​


Very nice photos. Some things look better in black and white. 
*"Black and White photography tricks us into to looking at the elements of the photograph
Its design, shades and tone without the distraction of color."  *​I had never thought of that before but it's true.


----------



## Tony Britton (Dec 17, 2020)

Pinky said:


> Superb photo, Tony .. also, welcome to the forum.


Thank you very much, Pinky!


----------



## mike4lorie (Dec 18, 2020)

I prefer all pictures in black & white, I find them so much more detailed in black & white the color, I find black and white pictures are trying to tell a story...


----------



## Lewkat (Dec 18, 2020)




----------



## Lewkat (Dec 18, 2020)

Check the snazzy shoes on the young man. Hope he grew up to be a huge success.


----------



## -Oy- (Dec 23, 2020)

"The Look"  - Manchester.


----------



## Pinky (Dec 23, 2020)

-Oy- said:


> "The Look"  - Manchester.


@-Oy- Love how you blurred the background.


----------



## -Oy- (Dec 23, 2020)

Pinky said:


> @-Oy- Love how you blurred the background.


 Thanks - it's the choice of lens and aperture. Fuji 90mm F/2 - wide open at F/2


----------



## -Oy- (Dec 25, 2020)

A barn lit from the side by low winter sunlight yesterday.


----------



## JonDouglas (Feb 8, 2021)

Something rare - a 1912 Renault 40 CV Phaeton that hasn't been restored:


----------



## -Oy- (Feb 10, 2021)

My eldest daughter, Sarah. Taken on film. Developed at home.


----------



## JonDouglas (Feb 10, 2021)

My eldest - twins.  Taken in the mid 60s sampling dirt.


----------



## CinnamonSugar (Jun 9, 2021)

In Americus’ “Founders Memorial Park”
Most of these stones are from mid 1800’s


----------



## CinnamonSugar (Aug 29, 2021)

Gingerbread detail on one of Americus’ Victorian homes (unoccupied)


----------



## CinnamonSugar (Oct 30, 2022)




----------



## Lewkat (Oct 30, 2022)




----------



## CinnamonSugar (Nov 17, 2022)

The long shadows of late autumn


----------



## -Oy- (Nov 20, 2022)

Boat Wreck. Corpach near Fort William, Scotland.


----------



## horseless carriage (Nov 20, 2022)

Lewkat said:


> View attachment 247548


There is always something special about seeing the age of steam trains depicted in black & white. I guess it could be that back then, a small box camera and the prohibitive cost of colour film made black and white the choice of millions. 

One of the vintage festivals that we enjoy is at the Great Central Railway, a preserved section of what was once a mainline between London, The Midlands, (central England) then on to both the northwest and the northeast.. The festival, called: "War on the Line," goes back to the 1940's to remember the important part that the railways played in winning that war.

We can be forgiven for dressing the part and joining in all sorts of celebrations.




My wife, looking so much like her mother.


----------



## Lewkat (Nov 20, 2022)

During the 40s we traveled by train everywhere.  We could only use our car sparingly as gas and tires were rationed.  I loved trains and still do today.

When I got to Europe in the 50s, I fell in love with their trains and used them extensively.  Very different from those here in the U.S.


----------



## hollydolly (Nov 20, 2022)

I miss travelling on  old steam Trains with corridors...


----------



## horseless carriage (Nov 20, 2022)

Lewkat said:


> When I got to Europe in the 50's, I fell in love with their trains and used them extensively.  Very different from those here in the U.S.


Do share any anecdotes, they would be most welcome.


----------



## Pinky (Nov 20, 2022)

-Oy- said:


> Boat Wreck. Corpach near Fort William, Scotland.


@-Oy- 

I've always found photos of abandoned ships to be fascinating, and rather sad. They conjure up thoughts
of seafaring days, when the vessel was in its heyday.


----------



## horseless carriage (Nov 20, 2022)

Train technology shaped the twentieth century and seems poised to help shape the 21st, but it’s hard to imagine another locomotive will reach the iconic status of the Flying Scotsman, the first steam locomotive to be officially recorded reaching 100 mph, during the 393-mile trip for London and Edinburgh. 


Sir Nigel Gresley, the designer of Flying Scotsman, went on to produce an even 
faster steam train, it was called: "Mallard," It was like Flying Scotsman on steroids.
Achieving the fastest speed ever for a steam train, at 126 mph, a feat that has never
been beaten.


----------



## RadishRose (Nov 20, 2022)

Photographer Ansel Adams


----------



## RadishRose (Nov 22, 2022)

Salvador Dali


----------



## CinnamonSugar (Dec 12, 2022)

Our cat, Sylvester, keeping warm on a chilly afternoon


----------



## RadishRose (Dec 12, 2022)

Ansel Adams Petroglyphs





*Negative*: 1958
*Print*: 1970
https://collections.anseladams.com/ansel-adams-and-the-eternal-west/


----------



## RadishRose (Dec 12, 2022)

Ansel Adams Ruins of Old Church, Taos, New Mexico​




*Negative*: ca 1929
*Print*: 1977


----------



## Lewkat (Dec 13, 2022)




----------



## Magna-Carta (Dec 14, 2022)

A photo I took in London.


----------



## Magna-Carta (Dec 14, 2022)

2 photos I took of the "Gherkin", London.


----------



## Magna-Carta (Dec 14, 2022)

Bus Stop.


----------



## Magna-Carta (Dec 14, 2022)

Burnham-on-Sea Low Lighthouse​


----------



## Magna-Carta (Dec 14, 2022)

St Pauls Cathedral from One New Change shopping centre.


----------



## Magna-Carta (Dec 14, 2022)

Can anyone figure out where I was when I took this.  And what the building is?


----------



## RadishRose (Dec 15, 2022)

Magna-Carta said:


> Can anyone figure out where I was when I took this.  And what the building is?
> 
> View attachment 256185


Gate at the Taj Mahal


----------



## Magna-Carta (Dec 15, 2022)

RadishRose said:


> Gate at the Taj Mahal


Exactly!

If anyone is out & about, anywhere, walking around taking photos, take the time to stop & turn around to see whats behind you.  You may see somthing worthy of a photograph, other than what was previously in front of you.

If anyone remembers that famous photo of Princess Diana sitting alone on a bench with the Taj Mahal behind her, the Great Gate is what she would have seen.

Below, the Taj Mahal from inside the Great Gate.


----------



## Magna-Carta (Dec 15, 2022)

I was driving towards Ilam Hall within Ilam Park, which is within the Peak District National Park.  Parked my car & took this photo.

Framed my car as the initial focal point, & used the road to lead the viewers eye away from the car & futher into the photo.  Always point the car in the direction you want the viewer to look.

I had previously polished the car at home, just in case you were wondering.


----------



## Magna-Carta (Dec 15, 2022)

Street scene in London.  Children playing with bubbles.  I think the guy was raising money for himself by creating bubbles in the street.  People were donating money.  I waited for the two women on the right to get closer before taking the photo.


----------



## Magna-Carta (Dec 15, 2022)

Office building at 20, Fenchurch St, London.  Also known as The Walkie Talkie".  It has a nice "Sky Garden" at the top.


----------



## Magna-Carta (Dec 19, 2022)

CITY HALL LONDON


----------



## PamfromTx (Dec 19, 2022)




----------



## PamfromTx (Dec 19, 2022)




----------



## PamfromTx (Dec 19, 2022)




----------



## Disgustedman (Dec 19, 2022)

Personally, I'm more for Ansel Adams, but there's a touch of nostalgia attached to B/W photos.


----------



## CinnamonSugar (Saturday at 1:09 PM)




----------

